# T.S.S. Hobbies NEW LOCATION



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

**** T.S.S. Hobbies NEW LOCATION **** Monroe, MI 14750 Laplaisance Road Suite 130 Monroe MI 48161 Just off of I-75 at exit 11 in the outlet mall. We are located in the Monroe Auction Building right behind McDonalds, take the 2 entrance just past McDonalds and follow the parking lot around to the middle of the building. Suite H130 734 682 3781


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thanks for the update*

Same tracks?

Still have the Tub Track and/or another HO roadcourse?

Will you be updating your website soon?


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*New Ho Track*

Bob Beers bought the Tubby Track. We have a new HO road course, for the Vintage racing we have a new trioval and the same 1/24 tracks. Here is a picture of the new HO track.


----------

